# A few leash obedience questions



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

So, our new girl, Tessa, is fitting in great, but she's never been leash walked (she's two, BTW). Ten years ago, with our Airedale Theo, we took obedience and were told to use a metal training collar (most people call them choke chains). Since getting Tessa, I've been told by many people that those chains are no longer recommended because they can damage the dog's windpipe. The breeder also told me that poodles are very sensitive and we should never use a metal training collar on her. Not sure if that's true or not. I was told at the pet store to get a pinch collar since she pulls so much. But when I booked her for obedience (which we thankfully start next week), they told me to just bring a flat collar and that's all they use. 

In the meantime, would you suggest using the pinch collar? Are those choke chains really taboo now?

Already, she's learning the concept of walking properly (she's a very smart cookie!), but she still pulls for 75% of the walk.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

There's lots of ways ti train walking with out going to an ahressive collar right off the bat. Try a gentl leader/halti. 

Are you clicker training? 

K


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the prong (pinch) collar. I start all my dogs out on them. I find that the dog learns very quickly not to pull and that they can eventually be transitioned to a regular buckle collar.

The trick to fitting the prong collar correctly is to make it tight and set it right up behind the ears.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I would use a flat collar, unless the dog pulls so much that its yanking your arm out. Then I would go to a pinch collar. A very, very experienced trainer at my kennel club told me to use the pinch collar and put a shoe lace on it, then use a chain training collar attached to the leash. She said if the dog is walking nicely, you don't need to touch the pinch collar, you just pull the shoe lace to tighten the pinch collar as a reminder if the dog pulls.

Another trainer said to use the pinch collar and just let the dog correct itself -- don't yank on the pinch collar.

If the dog is pretty well behaved, you can get some tiny treats. I prefer not to use hard cookie type things because they are dry and hard and it makes the dog thirsty. I have some tiny salmon and quinoa treats. They are about the size of a rabbit turd and they were expensive, but the dogs love them. Lure the dog back to your side using the treats. Don't use huge treats or the dog will gain weight. You can deduct something from her food if she gets a lot of treats. 

I know some people don't like training collars. I think if you give them a pop sideways, it isn't pulling on their wind pipe. You can sort of angle the pop back and towards you so its pulling on the side of her neck. My granddaughter and I took their Goldendoodle to obedience and he was far to lively and strong for us to control him using a flat collar. We used the training collar and treats.


----------

